# Some thoughts on LD/LD relationships



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

It seems the consensus here is that HD people should pair with other HD people and LD people with other LD people. Sounds reasonable, doesn't it?

I was thinking about that, and while two HD people should be getting along OK, it isn't so with LD people. 

OK, this is probably too simplistic, but here it goes: Suppose we have two LD people who want sex once every two weeks. The chance that their urges coincide and they have sex is 2/14 or 14% for any given month. Extrapolating that, they will have sex once every 7 months. (I hope my math is correct)

OK, I know it is stupid and sex doesn't work like that in real life, but my point is that in a relationship where both spouses are LD, neither spouse will be happy with the frequency of sex.

In contrast, in a HD/LD relationship, the LD spouse is getting all the sex he/she wants because the other spouse is always available.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess with a LD/LD partnership, like all partnerships the communication is key.

So the LD couple both want it roughly once every 2 weeks then they would do it and then be on the same timetable, their urge would surface again at about the same time.
Starting to get too complicated if one wants it once a fortnight and the other once every three weeks.

Oh well, that is their problem.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

RFguy said:


> It seems the consensus here is that HD people should pair with other HD people and LD people with other LD people. Sounds reasonable, doesn't it?
> 
> I was thinking about that, and while two HD people should be getting along OK, it isn't so with LD people.
> 
> ...


Mr. RF,

You seemed to assume that we LD people only capable of having sex if we are in the mood.

I assure you, we're not.

Do not confuse LDness with selfishness. Chronic refusal of sex is selfish. There's no place for selfishness in a healthy relationship.

The stars doesn't have to align juust right if our spouses want to get sex from us LD people 

I am LD, and I think my wife normal but also a bit LD-ish. We have regular sex maybe 3 times a month since 2008/2009 (that would be several dozen times in a year, nice for us though not as much as normal people has), and both of us haven't complained yet.

Many times I wasn't in the mood, but she asked for it. And so I complied. Erection will take very a long time to come (due to not being in the mood) but that's what foreplay and food supplements are for. 

The will, the intention to please one's spouse out of love, mutual respect and mutual attraction is the key to live a sexually happy LD life. 

Many of you would say it's "duty sex" but doesn't mean it is will always be un-enjoyable.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lmao. 

My definitions:
HD: high desire to 'please you, and to make a good faith effort to avoid displeasing you' in and out of bed
LD: low .....

If you define it in terms of raw libido or purely in terms of sexual desire for you, then 'I don't feel like it' becomes the final word whenever your lower desire partner is not feeling raw lust. 


QUOTE=RFguy;1475526]It seems the consensus here is that HD people should pair with other HD people and LD people with other LD people. Sounds reasonable, doesn't it?

I was thinking about that, and while two HD people should be getting along OK, it isn't so with LD people. 

OK, this is probably too simplistic, but here it goes: Suppose we have two LD people who want sex once every two weeks. The chance that their urges coincide and they have sex is 2/14 or 14% for any given month. Extrapolating that, they will have sex once every 7 months. (I hope my math is correct)

OK, I know it is stupid and sex doesn't work like that in real life, but my point is that in a relationship where both spouses are LD, neither spouse will be happy with the frequency of sex.

In contrast, in a HD/LD relationship, the LD spouse is getting all the sex he/she wants because the other spouse is always available.

What are your thoughts?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

john_lord_b3 said:


> Do not confuse LDness with selfishness. Chronic refusal of sex is selfish. There's no place for selfishness in a healthy relationship.
> .


:iagree:


----------

